# Benrus Esa9158



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

This arrived this morning, bought out of curiosity for Â£7.50 delivered as a non runner. Bizarrely it was fitted with a 16mm strap when it takes a 22mm (it's quite chunky ).










The first problem was the +'ive contact had snapped off, easily 'bodged' and fired up nicely 

Runs well keeping good time when face down. Problem is face up it stops after about 4 seconds :cry2:

I'm pretty certain its not the battery losing contact. I've given it a light oil but that hasn't done the trick - got a fair old few manuals back up and running that way.

So, for my next lesson in watch maintenance, any thoughts on what the problem might be and what to try; this is one i'd quite like to get running.

Eventually i'll have learned enough to contribute advice rather than just keep asking for it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Balance stem broken? at a guess


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Broken pivot? :huh:

What is the end float on the balance like? On these ESA 9150/4/7/8 movements, the coil fits between the two layers of the balance...if the end float is too much, then the balance can touch the coil...either face up or face down.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, this is where I have to use technical terms.... not 

I've had a good look and whats happening is the flywheel has some up and down play on it and when the watch is face up, the flywheel is snagging on the protruding bit of the arm that has the hairspring attached to it that's used to adjust the watch (the one with two dots) )... if you see what I mean :blink: .

Is that what you were saying far more eloquently than I Paul 

Big/complex job?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robin S said:


> I've had a good look and whats happening is the flywheel *balance* has some up and down play on it and when the watch is face up, the flywheel *balance* is snagging on the protruding bit of the arm that has the hairspring attached to it that's used to adjust the watch (the one with two dots) )... if you see what I mean *regulator arm* . :tongue2:


Without seeing it, it does sound like a broken pivot. New balance would be needed I'm afraid. PM me if you're interested in getting it fixed.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

By strange coincidence I have an ESA 9158 in my hand right now (looking for a case, crown, dial and hands). It's a chunky movement, so your Benrus must be a huge lump of watch!

By the way, does yours have a really bizarre date quick-set mechanism?


----------

